# Slipper Orchid Stew



## Achamore (Jul 30, 2015)

Hard to know if this qualifies as an "event", but my wife caught me by surprise yesterday evening when this came out of the oven!

Not sure if it is a Phrag or a Paph... Any ideas? I think that's a seagull in there, and of course that's me next to the orchid.


----------



## MaryPientka (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm impressed! You're a lucky man


----------



## NYEric (Jul 30, 2015)

That's amazing! What is it?


----------



## troy (Jul 30, 2015)

Lol... lol... very creative!!!


----------



## Achamore (Jul 30, 2015)

Its a beef stew, a reasonably common dish in Scotland. Its one of Emma's specialities. And she likes decorating the pastry tops, adding that fun each time. This time she surprised me entirely..!


----------



## Achamore (Jul 30, 2015)

It was a big dish, served 8 people easily.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 30, 2015)

OK, i will have to look it up. Thanks.


----------



## Achamore (Jul 30, 2015)

The beef simmers for a few hours, with carrots and onions etc. before it goes into the pastry and is then baked for a bit.


----------



## Justin (Jul 30, 2015)

looks delicious.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 30, 2015)

That would be good with some mash potato as a base!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 30, 2015)

Cool! Now she'll have to make some ice cream sculptures 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 17andgrowing (Jul 30, 2015)

Where is the wine.


----------



## abax (Jul 31, 2015)

What a woman! She runs a dairy herd and cooks too! My
husband would call this a beef pie and it's funny and very
pretty too. Is Emma a Scot? Himself was raised on stews
and loves them with just about anything edible in them. I
think you're spoiled.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 31, 2015)

Birthday surprise?


----------



## My Green Pets (Aug 1, 2015)

That's awesome


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 6, 2015)

That's sweet of her..................unless its a pictogram of you about to be eaten by a triffid!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 6, 2015)

Ozpaph said:


> That's sweet of her..................unless its a pictogram of you about to be eaten by a triffid!



Wow!!! you are really showing your age there..and triffids didn't look like that anyway!


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 6, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Wow!!! you are really showing your age there..and triffids didn't look like that anyway!



Im feeling it today......


----------



## NYEric (Aug 6, 2015)

Sorry to hear. Those were great childhood movies.


----------



## trdyl (Aug 14, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Wow!!! you are really showing your age there..and triffids didn't look like that anyway!



Aren't we all... oke:


----------



## eaborne (Aug 14, 2015)

Cool!


----------

